# Manual



## cullowheekid (Feb 25, 2011)

I need a manual for a long 445 does anyone have a pdf that I can download thanks


----------



## rodenks (Mar 12, 2018)

Did you ever find one? I'm looking for one, too!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try these guys: http://www.importtractorparts.net/long445.html


----------

